# Help!!! Won eBay Rental But Found Out It Is An Exchange Week



## Ozz (Feb 22, 2014)

Hello Friends,

I am staying at the Marriott Ko Olina during Spring Break in April using the week we own. I needed a studio for friends who wanted to join us and found the exact week on eBay. I won the auction and as I was preparing to pay, it occurred to me to confirm that it was not a week that was obtained through an Interval International exchange. My understanding is that II does not allow exchange weeks to be rented out. Here was the seller's response to my inquiry:

_*It is unfortunate that you did not ask your question before you won the auction. As an experienced ebay auctioner you well understand the process and how to avoid these problems. This is a trade of my personal time, I have been doing this for some time and have not experienced the situation you describe. Upon receipt of your payment I will transfer the reservation to whatever name you provide. Please be aware that this must be the person who is checking in or you will have a problem. I am awaiting your payment.

btw I am not sure what happened to you before but marriott does sllow guest changes and so does interval. It is NOT a problem.*_

I suppose I should have thought of this before bidding. I have contacted eBay Customer Support and explained the situation. They said I could ask the seller to cancel the transaction. If the seller does not agree and files an Unpaid Item claim, eBay said that they will remove it.

Or I could take the risk, pay for the item, and hope that our friends have a reservation when they check-in. If they don't, we could squeeze them into our 2BR unit. We could then file a eBay Money Back Guarantee claim to recover our money as it would still be within the 60-day time limit.

What do you think I should do?

Thanks,

Ozz


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Feb 22, 2014)

Let him know that he seriously risks his Interval International membership if he should be caught selling "guest certificates".   Then maybe he'll release you from your obligation to pay him, and he can relist it again.



.


----------



## chriskre (Feb 22, 2014)

Open a case for item not as described and don't risk it.  You don't know this person from ebay.  I would only feel comfortable traveling thousands of miles if I was renting from someone I knew or at least knew from here.  
Worse case scenario if you wanted to risk this is to book a cancelable hotel reservation as a backup.  
Good luck to you with this.  



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Feb 22, 2014)

I would politely tell the seller that you would like him to cancel the sale and not file a negative report and that in consideration you will also not file a negative report nor turn him in to Interval Intl loss prevention (that is, if you have an actual email address for him or his actual name).  

II scans a variety of different internet sites looking for people selling exchanges.  What your seller is trying to peddle is basically not legitimate.  Your seller will probably eventually get caught and get his II membership either suspended or permanently cancelled.


----------



## LAX Mom (Feb 22, 2014)

In addition to what others have posted, I would ask the ebay to guarantee in writing that he will provide a Ko'Olina studio for your dates even if the II exchange gets cancelled. Tell him you would expect him to pay rack rates for a Marriott rental for the week. There are people who have reported on TUG that II has cancelled exchanges that had been rented. 

It's likely if you press him on that he'll realize he's better off letting you cancel the sale.


----------



## larryallen (Feb 23, 2014)

Have bought others II exchanges 3 times at Ko Olina and all 3 worked out fine. Plus another at Maui.  Just fwiw.


----------



## Ozz (Feb 23, 2014)

Thanks to all that have responded so far. I just checked with eBay Support again regarding buyer protection on this purchase as I noticed on the listing in small print _*"Not eligible for eBay purchase protection programs"*_. They confirmed that since this item was listed under the Travel category, it is not covered.

Ozz


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Feb 23, 2014)

Ozz said:


> Thanks to all that have responded so far. I just checked with eBay Support again regarding buyer protection on this purchase as I noticed on the listing in small print _*"Not eligible for eBay purchase protection programs"*_. They confirmed that since this item was listed under the Travel category, it is not covered.
> 
> Ozz





Your issue isn't with ebay.  Your issue is with the ethics of the seller, and what he is able and not able to do.

Interval International does not allow the sale of guest certificates.

If the seller holds you to it then tell the seller you will report the transaction to I.I. (then watch it suddenly no longer available).  




.


----------



## FractionalTraveler (Feb 23, 2014)

TheTimeTraveler said:


> Your issue isn't with ebay.  Your issue is with the ethics of the seller, and what he is able and not able to do.
> 
> Interval International does not allow the sale of guest certificates.
> 
> ...



I agree.  The OP can give the seller two options to consider: (1) Either fold his position or (2) be reported to II.

Easy.

FT


----------



## nokaoi9 (Feb 23, 2014)

I bought a DSV II timeshare week on eBay and it was not as described.  When I contacted eBay, I was told that it was not covered under their protection guarantee.  

I would contact the seller, tell him you want $150 off of the final sale price or you will contact II.  He will likely lose the exchange fee, plus the 13% from the sale on eBay (10% eBay final value fee, plus 3% PayPal transaction fee).  

I'd also recommend booking a back up week as another poster recommended for maybe two days after you check in, just in case there are any issues.  If there are, the 2BR would only be crowded a couple days.  If not, easy enough to cancel without penalty.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Feb 23, 2014)

Simply put, YOU have 2 choices:
A). Rent it and hope all goes well; if vacation does not go well, kick yourself in the ass for the next 20+ years (I am sure your spouse & family will help forever also).

B). Tell the seller with a copy of the II rules why you are NOT going thru with the transaction; if he dings your ebay account ... appeal it and move on. You are not sleeping with ebay. 

Telling II - why bother? Are you trying to tilt at windmills? Karma does come around to the all ... and that would/could be you in the future also.


----------



## larryallen (Feb 23, 2014)

While Ebay buyer's protections may not apply a good Ebayer wants to keep good feedback. Thus check his feedback. Does he have good feedback? If so, he'll want to keep it that way. I think Ebay is the best place to rent timeshares. I have rented many there and NEVER had a problem.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 23, 2014)

This is against II's rules, no matter how it's candy-coated by the eBay seller.  He is stealing exchanges and renting them to the general publc.  And how does one get away with claiming they are NOT a third-party in an exchange situation?   Here is the disclaimer for renting what one actually owns on eBay:

*"By listing this auction I verify that I am the actual travel agent or travel provider and not a third party affiliate. The travel/accommodations in this auction will be booked directly through me and not an outside agency. I also verify that, other than the government taxes and related government fees stated within the listing description itself, there will be absolutely no additional fees, charges or after auction purchases associated with booking the travel within this listing."*

This should be a clear violation of the very disclaimer renters attach to their listings.


----------



## dougp26364 (Feb 24, 2014)

I'm sure the seller is correct when he states he's rented exchanges in the past. I'm also certain he's ignorant of the rules. Just because he hasn't been caught in the past doesn't mean he won't be caught in the future or that the rule doesn't exist. 

I would point out the clause rickandcindy23 listed and I'd send them a link directly to II's rule prohibiting the rental of an exchange and the punishment for being caught, including the cancelation of the exchange, which would leave you without a place to stay. 

I'm a whimp. I wouldn't risk it. Eventually someone will get caught and with my luck it would be me. I'm sure the odds are very long anything would go wrong but, you never know. If you risk it I'd definately have a back up, cancelable reservation with a hotel. Otherwise I'd cancel this deal and, if the seller threatens a negative feedback, I'd threaten to report the attempted transaction to II.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 24, 2014)

I have a friend who got caught renting Hawaii weeks on eBay.  It was a Westin week, I believe, which caught someone's eye and resulted in a phone call from II.  He is banned from using guest certificates, but I don't know if it stopped him.  This could be him, for all I know.  I have no idea what his eBay name is.  

A person can call Westin and add a guest who is supposedly "checking in before we arrive."  I am pretty sure that is how he continues to rent.


----------



## csxjohn (Feb 24, 2014)

eBay real estate auctions are non-binding so just tell the seller that you are not going to pay.

If he dings your account just contact eBay and point out it was a real estate auction and they will take the ding away.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Feb 24, 2014)

csxjohn said:


> eBay real estate auctions are non-binding so just tell the seller that you are not going to pay.
> 
> If he dings your account just contact eBay and point out it was a real estate auction and they will take the ding away.





Listings in the Travel>Lodging category are binding per ebay policy. Only bids made in the Real Estate and eBay Motors vehicles categories are considered non-binding. 

You can still get hit with a non-payment even if the auction is non-binding. One could make the non-binding argument for a timeshare purchase in the lodging category but even then a bidder is not permitted to back out for whatever reason they choose. Bidding without intent or backing out due to remorse are not valid reasons per ebay policy. 

There may be a difference between ebay rules and the law, but non-payment dings are only done per ebay policy.


----------



## mjkkb2 (Feb 24, 2014)

Saintsfanfl said:


> Listings in the Travel>Lodging category are binding per ebay policy. Only bids made in the Real Estate and eBay Motors vehicles categories are considered non-binding.
> 
> You can still get hit with a non-payment even if the auction is non-binding. One could make the non-binding argument for a timeshare purchase in the lodging category but even then a bidder is not permitted to back out for whatever reason they choose. Bidding without intent or backing out due to remorse are not valid reasons per ebay policy.
> 
> There may be a difference between ebay rules and the law, but non-payment dings are only done per ebay policy.



very good points.  Since the contract is non-binding, legally the seller has zip in ways of going after the bidder for non payment.  Aside from the negative feedback that can leave with eBay.


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 24, 2014)

BJRSanDiego said:


> I would politely tell the seller that you would like him to cancel the sale and not file a negative report and that in consideration you will also not file a negative report nor turn him in to Interval Intl loss prevention (that is, if you have an actual email address for him or his actual name).



The problem is, the seller has to file something in order to get their listing fee back. So it may not be this simple.



> II scans a variety of different internet sites looking for people selling exchanges.  What your seller is trying to peddle is basically not legitimate.  Your seller will probably eventually get caught and get his II membership either suspended or permanently cancelled.



We have seen reports of this. Though EBay affords sellers some anonymity until a sale is completed. So it isn't as easy for II to identify an individual on EBay as it is on Redweek where they list the sellers real name.


----------



## Ozz (Feb 25, 2014)

Thanks again to all of you that provided input and support. The seller agreed to cancel the transaction after the following exchange of communications:

*Seller:*
Its unfortunate that you did not do your due diligence prior to bidding. I am doing this solely to recoup my maintenance fees and the week belongs to me. You would have been listed as my "guest" and Interval allows 'guesting' my time. In fact Interval charges me $50 to transfer my reservation so it is in their business plan to make money on these transactions. 

As a heads up, Ebay has advised me to file a non payment action if your payment is not made by tomorrow morning 5:00 a.m. pacific time.

*My response:*
I just got off the phone with Exchange Services at Interval International. They have affirmed that they do not condone the rental of exchange weeks even if it is to recoup maintenance fees. If discovered or reported, they will lock the offender's account including any exchange weeks. They referred me to the Disclosure Information section of the II Buyers Guide. The pertinent paragraphs are quoted below. Exchange Services said you are welcome to call them and they will tell you the same thing.

*16. The Host Accommodations may be used only for personal and noncommercial purposes. Members are expressly prohibited from exchanging or renting the Host Accommodations, including, but not limited to offering the Host Accommodations for sale or rent to third parties through the use of a Guest certificate or otherwise...

17. ... Additionally, the issuance of a Guest Certificate and the use of the Host Accommodations are subject to any restrictions or limitations that may be imposed by the Host Resort. Members are expressly prohibited from selling or exchanging a Guest Certificate for cash, barter, or other consideration. In the event that any of the above terms are breached, II reserves the right to revoke the Guest Certificate and cancel the underlying confirmation.*

Whether I performed my due diligence prior to the end of the auction or now does not change the fact that you are trying to do something with your exchange that is not permitted. Feel free to file a non-payment action. I have already contacted eBay Customer Support and reported the situation. They said that I can ask you to cancel the transaction or if a non-payment action is filed, they will remove it.

If you persist in pursuing this, I will report your actions to Interval International. eBay has your account listed as [name, city, state]. I am sorry that it has come to this but I do not want to arrive at the resort and find out my reservation had been cancelled by II.

*Seller:*
I feel completely and unfairly threatened by you. 
I do not want you to arrive at your destination without a successful outcome either.
So that we can move on to salvage this day, what is it that you want to happen next?

*Seller:*
I understand your reluctance... This may not be your type of transaction. Perhaps you should take eBay up on their suggestion to cancel. 
Because of the time restraints on this reservation, I would appreciate your decision on this before 9PM PST tonight. Otherwise, as per eBays process,,I see your leaving me no other choice than to file.

-------------

As many of you mentioned, the probability of anything happening is very small but I would be condoning the practice if I knowingly rented an exchange week.

I have learned that eBay provides no purchase protection for vacation rentals as it falls under the Travel category. PayPal also does not provide buyer protection for the same reason. If the seller only accepts PayPal, the best course of action is to charge the payment to a credit card and dispute the charge if a problem arises. I was told by AmEx that their credit card purchase protection program does not apply because vacation rentals are considered intangible goods or services and in this case purchased in a non-retail environment.

Best Regards,

Ozz


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 25, 2014)

Turn this person over to II with name, address and phone number, and see how fast his/ her account is closed.  It will be within a few minutes, I guarantee it.  

II searches eBay for listings that say this is an exchange, or you will need to pay a guest fee of $49, because those are red flags.  It's difficult for them to find people who do not put that language into the ads.  So unless it's okay with you that this person continues the practice of renting exchanges, I say TURN THEM IN.


----------



## mjkkb2 (Feb 25, 2014)

I would not go that far.  Seems to me both parties got it figured out.  It would feel like the OP would be initiating some sort of vendetta against the seller if he/she starts reporting to II.  Just from a bad karma perspective I wouldn't do it.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Feb 25, 2014)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Turn this person over to II with name, address and phone number, and see how fast his/ her account is closed.  It will be within a few minutes, I guarantee it.
> 
> II searches eBay for listings that say this is an exchange, or you will need to pay a guest fee of $49, because those are red flags.  It's difficult for them to find people who do not put that language into the ads.  So unless it's okay with you that this person continues the practice of renting exchanges, I say TURN THEM IN.



I was temporarily blocked just because they assumed I was renting out an exchange even though it wasn't the case. I happened to have an owned rental listed on Redweek that was the same type and date of an II exchange. The point is they actively search for listings by people who have alot of exchanges whether it is disclosed in the ad or not. It is definitely harder for II to catch it on ebay but if they match several up with a certain II account I am thinking they will act. Mine was easy cause my real name is on Redweek but they only matched one and it wasn't even an exchange.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Feb 25, 2014)

mjkkb2 said:


> I would not go that far.  Seems to me both parties got it figured out.  It would feel like the OP would be initiating some sort of vendetta against the seller if he/she starts reporting to II.  Just from a bad karma perspective I wouldn't do it.



I can see both sides although as an avid exchanger I prefer that people report the abusers. II members have a real incentive to stop the renting of exchanges so I cannot blame someone for reporting. Exchange rentals dry up what little prime inventory that exists. If left unchecked part of our membership fee goes into the pocket of an abuser rather than to a prime week. I also can't blame anyone for shrugging shoulders and being passive. To each their own but I don't buy into the karma argument.


----------



## chriskre (Feb 25, 2014)

I know someone who was renting marriott exchanges on ebay.  She got her account locked and all her exchanges cancelled.  

She was an avid ebayer selling other items so to protect her reputation she ended up having to rent units to fulfill the requests at great cost to her.   Now she only rents her own DVC points and has learned her lesson.  

I would not feel comfortable flying halfway around the globe taking this risk.  Just not worth it to me IMO.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 25, 2014)

The seller says he feels threatened.  That is funny and ironic because he/ she is threatening you with a non-payment complaint.  As they say on SNL, "_Really_!"


----------



## SueDonJ (Feb 25, 2014)

rickandcindy23 said:


> The seller says he feels threatened.  That is funny and ironic because he/ she is threatening you with a non-payment complaint.  As they say on SNL, "_Really_!"



That stuck out for me, too.  "You feel threatened?!  Boohoo for you.  I feel hoodwinked.  We're even."  <great big eyeroll>

I am so glad that TUG is being used as a platform to get the word out that renting-for-a-profit II exchanges and Getaways through use of a Guest Cert is against II rules!  For too long, IMO, it seemed like quite a few TUGgers were only too willing to turn a blind eye and let any questions/discussions about it go unremarked.  But I hope the pendulum doesn't swing too far the other way, with TUGgers arguing whether or not it's correct to turn in to II someone who's breaking those rules.  It's a personal decision that I don't think any of us need to justify, whether we choose to turn renters in or not.  

A couple things to help Buyer Beware:

- II has given TUGgers an official email contact for questions/concerns.  See this Sticky thread in the Exchanging forum:  Interval provides direct email for TUG member support

- See this post for confirmation from II that reimbursement of only a Guest Cert fee is acceptable, if exchanges/Getaways are used by someone other than the II member.  I don't believe that they've confirmed that reimbursement of Exchange or Getaway Fees, or the MF's for any Weeks/Points deposited for an II Exchange, is acceptable.


----------



## SueDonJ (Feb 25, 2014)

chriskre said:


> … I would not feel comfortable flying halfway around the globe taking this risk.  Just not worth it to me IMO.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Not just flying around the world - I'd be pissed if it only took an hour to drive to the place but then found out when I got there that the renter's account had been suspended for breaking the rules.  It's one thing if you know the rules going in and take a chance; it's another thing entirely if you have no idea that a risk exists.  Too many rentees don't know about the risk.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Feb 25, 2014)

The loss prevention rep at II, who very likely reads TUG on occasion, can probably match the II account in question based on the original post.


----------



## sox21 (Feb 25, 2014)

You can't get negative feedback as a buyer anymore. You can cancel the transaction stating that the seller misrepresented the product. It'll take you a couple minutes.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Feb 25, 2014)

It is non-payment, not negative feedback. Non-payment dings are a big deal as a buyer because getting a few can block you from most auctions.


----------



## Robert D (Feb 25, 2014)

Does RCI have the same policy about not renting exchanges or Getaway weeks?  Check out this Ebay seller: justgottago  It appears he has over 80 RCI weeks for rent on Ebay.  Hard to believe RCI wouldn't know about him and I'm guessing they are working with him to rent last minute weeks.


----------



## pipet (Feb 26, 2014)

Ozz said:


> *Seller:*
> Otherwise, as per eBays process,,I see your leaving me no other choice than to file.



Honestly, the seller is just plain STUPID. You've already found out that ebay will remove the non-payment feedback; I don't see them not doing this when the seller can't legitimately rent the week.  What the seller should have said is something along the lines "I will cancel the auction." No threats... especially since the threats are empty, and you have a real & genuine concern.  It's the seller's due diligence to not sell something he/she has no claim to!

I am sure plenty of people use their inexpensive resorts to exchange into expensive ones and then rent those out for an easy buck, and likely most are not caught, but it would sure stink to be renting from someone who just got caught & had their exchanges cancelled.  The seller might have more understandable reasons (have to cancel a trip b/c of sickness, etc), although those still don't make it legit.  Looking at recent ebay auctions, the seller looks like the fast $ type, not the kind that arouses sympathy, so yeah, I'm not feeling much compassion for them, especially with their communication to you.

What harm does it do? Well it does depress the rental market prices for the pricier resorts as some of these sellers price much below what an owner would; they don't need to recoup Ko'Olina MFs. So, IMO, definitely not harmless; it hurts the actual owners of the resorts.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Feb 26, 2014)

And dries up exchange inventory. Small time exchange rentals where the owner fills in a cancellation will likely go unnoticed. Someone that tries to make any kind of side profit will get caught. It is inevitable. It is speculated that any II account that has more than 12 transactions per year goes under the microscope as a possible violator.


----------



## tschwa2 (Feb 26, 2014)

Robert D said:


> Does RCI have the same policy about not renting exchanges or Getaway weeks?  Check out this Ebay seller: justgottago  It appears he has over 80 RCI weeks for rent on Ebay.  Hard to believe RCI wouldn't know about him and I'm guessing they are working with him to rent last minute weeks.



RCI does have a rule for individual members but they also allow authorized distributors to pay a fee to RCI and then get access to the last call and last minute exchange inventory charging whatever they want.  This is how vendors like Skyauction get access to RCI inventory.  It makes it really hard to distinguish who is legit and who is not as they are sold and come with an RCI guest cert and any type of additional fees that are payable to the resort as contracted by RCI are payable on these rentals.


----------



## tschwa2 (Feb 26, 2014)

As for the Ebay seller of the exchange just tell him that you are not proceeding and he should have stated in his ad that he was selling an II exchange.  Tell him at this point he needs to do what he needs to do and you will do the same.

If you want you can tell us what his Ebay name is, so we can avoid any of his "rentals"


----------



## Robert D (Feb 27, 2014)

tschwa2 said:


> RCI does have a rule for individual members but they also allow authorized distributors to pay a fee to RCI and then get access to the last call and last minute exchange inventory charging whatever they want.  This is how vendors like Skyauction get access to RCI inventory.  It makes it really hard to distinguish who is legit and who is not as they are sold and come with an RCI guest cert and any type of additional fees that are payable to the resort as contracted by RCI are payable on these rentals.



I take it that Interval does not have "authorized distributors" who can rent last minute exchanges and getaway weeks?  Seems like RCI does not care about the fallout on owners and resorts described above when people rent out exchanges at a cheap price.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 27, 2014)

> If you want you can tell us what his Ebay name is, so we can avoid any of his "rentals"



I used the Advanced search function of eBay and discovered the very listing the OP had just won.  It was pretty easy.  I am tempted to call II myself.  But I HATE making phone calls to RCI and II in general.


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 27, 2014)

One thing people that list on Ebay need to be careful of is, if they use the same username on Ebay that they use in the II Communities. It could be very easy for II to figure out who the person is that listed the week.


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 27, 2014)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I used the Advanced search function of eBay and discovered the very listing the OP had just won.  It was pretty easy.  I am tempted to call II myself.  But I HATE making phone calls to RCI and II in general.



You could send an e-mail to the TUG Member II Mailbox.


----------



## egg1701 (Feb 27, 2014)

TheTimeTraveler said:


> Let him know that he seriously risks his Interval International membership if he should be caught selling "guest certificates".   Then maybe he'll release you from your obligation to pay him, and he can relist it again.
> 
> 
> 
> .


Correct me if I"m wrong. Doesn't II I know RCI does has a Guest Certificate you have to buy so anybody but the owner can go?  Please Respond?  Maybe if you don't buy the Guess cert. You could get in trouble.  Me that guest cert. cost should go to owners.  Its your week not theirs.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 27, 2014)

egg1701 said:


> Correct me if I"m wrong. Doesn't II I know RCI does has a Guest Certificate you have to buy so anybody but the owner can go?  Please Respond?  Maybe if you don't buy the Guess cert. You could get in trouble.  Me that guest cert. cost should go to owners.  Its your week not theirs.



You are wrong - did you read the other posts in this thread?  The guest certificates are for GUESTS - not for renters.


----------



## egg1701 (Feb 28, 2014)

Denise,  If the renter as an RCI guest certificate.   Can that guest rent the week from the owner if his name on the Guest certificate?  Who to say that the guest can say he paid the owner the $200.00 for the exchange fee.


----------



## larryallen (Feb 28, 2014)

It's an interesting thread. The OP discussed concern about the rental not working out. I think there is normally close to zero chance that they show up and be turned down because, as has been pointed out, you are allowed to transfer these weeks to others as a gift so the resort has no reason to investigate further. On the other hand people have gone into the ethical issues of how horrible it is to rent out these units that can't be rented per the II rules... and, in fact, one Tugger says they might call II. I normally run pretty high on the moral scale but to ME it seems we are going pretty far on the moral scale to suggest calling II to tattle on this Ebayer. The fact is if they didn't rent it out they could give it away so the unit would still be used and thus not available. Furthermore the amount of people renting out these II weeks is probably not that astronomically high. It just seems like much ado about nothing to me. However, maybe I am missing some fundamental point. I still say the OP should just pay for the auction they won and go enjoy the trip... assuming nobody calls II and tattles because that could cause a problem.


----------



## csxjohn (Feb 28, 2014)

larryallen said:


> .... It just seems like much ado about nothing to me. However, maybe I am missing some fundamental point. ...



What you may be missing is that when someone reserves a week from II, RCI, DAE or any other exchange company with the intent to rent it out, they take that week away from a paying member that may want that week.

After all, we deposit our weeks and expect that when someone else makes a deposit, it will be there for us to claim.

That is why it's against the rules of the exchange companies to do this.

I think it is a big deal and if I saw this happen with an exchange company that I belong to I would be alerting them.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 28, 2014)

Egg1701 - please read the other posts - this has been explained 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vacationhopeful (Feb 28, 2014)

My experience is some posters truly believe the timeshare sales person who has a dumpy resort and the pretty picture book and pushes the take your ownership here and book all this really nice places, then pay for your purchase and your family's vacation by RENTING your extra RCI exchanged weeks. After all, that is WHY RCI has you pay for a GUEST CERTIIFCATE.

Heard it several times at different resorts - mostly the dumpy the resort, the more likely this line.

IMHO and limited experience...


----------



## Ozz (Mar 5, 2014)

This Seller just keeps throwing weeks out on eBay. Are they that readily available on II?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/301112905620

http://www.ebay.com/itm/301111753096

http://www.ebay.com/itm/301114090849

Ozz


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Mar 5, 2014)

Ozz said:


> This Seller just keeps throwing weeks out on eBay. Are they that readily available on II?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/301112905620
> 
> ...



Ko Olina recently had a bulk deposit in II.  So there have been a lot of units available for exchange (within the 24 day Marriott preference period).  But the seller says that he is not a 3rd party.  That implies that he is a Marriott owner.  So maybe he owns a bunch of efficiencies or maybe these are the "remnants" that are left over from him/her splitting their 2 BR.


----------



## tschwa2 (Mar 5, 2014)

BJRSanDiego said:


> Ko Olina recently had a bulk deposit in II.  So there have been a lot of units available for exchange (within the 24 day Marriott preference period).  But the seller says that he is not a 3rd party.  That implies that he is a Marriott owner.  So maybe he owns a bunch of efficiencies or maybe these are the "remnants" that are left over from him/her splitting their 2 BR.



...except for the fact that when the OP won one of them, the seller wanted to use an II guest cert to put the reservation in the OP's name.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Mar 5, 2014)

BJRSanDiego said:


> ...But the seller says that he is not a 3rd party.  That implies that he is a Marriott owner.  So maybe he owns a bunch of efficiencies or maybe these are the "remnants" that are left over from him/her splitting their 2 BR.



I believe the third party language is just boilerplate and required. I know it is the exact same paragraph for hundreds of different sellers in the ebay travel section. I have even seen people disclose that it is an II guest certificate within the listing but still have this same paragraph.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Mar 5, 2014)

dioxide45 said:


> You could send an e-mail to the TUG Member II Mailbox.



I sent a question one time to that box regarding E-Plus. The answer came from the same loss prevention person that handled the review of my II account as a possible violator. My guess is that he is already trying to match the II account with the eBay ID but hopefully someone still sent it in.

It looks like he is staying under 12 per year.


----------

